

Analyzing the iPhone 5 Geekbench Results - erichocean
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6298/analyzing-iphone5-geekbench-results

======
EwanToo
It seems in the last hour or so, someone has uploaded a different Galaxy S3
benchmark which beats the iPhone 5.

There's now an S3 benchmark with a score of 1628, which pretty much shows how
silly the obsession with benchmarks are...

<http://browser.primatelabs.com/android-benchmarks>

------
erichocean
Does anyone have a link to JavaScriptCore/Nitro numbers with the iPhone 5? I'm
really curious if the improved performance is helping in the browser...

~~~
bobbles
I'd expect a lot more number to become available from Friday. There's still a
chance these aren't legitimate numbers in the Geekbench results (though they
look realistic)

------
yogrish
As pointed in his previous article
([http://www.anandtech.com/show/6292/iphone-5-a6-not-a15-custo...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/6292/iphone-5-a6-not-a15-custom-
core)), a comparison of iphone5(or its custom core) with Krait(QC custom core)
using Geekbench would have been beneficial and insightful.

------
sunkencity
There should be a round-rect benchmark on the outline of the phone.

